

A Hospital is Offering Digital Health Records - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/technology/companies/06health.html?_r=1&hpw

======
josefresco
The headline is horrible (not submitters fault), it should read something
like: NewYork-Presbyterian Hospital is Offering Digital Health Records

